# Aide ipod 4eme generation



## zazaza (13 Juin 2010)

bonjour, depuis 2008 j'ai un ipod nano  4GB, par  contre il a quelques problème,  tout d'abord il 'freeze" l'ecran reste  bloqué et le seul moyen de l'eteindre est la touche milieu et haut en  même temps. Donc pratiquement impossible de l'utiliser.. 
J'ai essayer de le restauré plusieurs fois mais toujours le même  problème après chaque restauration, 
ainsi je me decide l'année dernier a l'envoyer chez le fabriquant qui me  signale aucun problème et qu'il faut simplement le restaurer.. 
alors la, l'ipod marche pendant 1 semaine et refait le même blocage... 
Si quelqu'un à une idée car je suis desesperé ... 
quelques fois quand je le reallume avec la combinaison milieu plus haut,  le logo s'eclaire puis s'eteint et l'ipod reste encore une fois  bloqué.. 
merci de votre aide...


----------



## Moira (13 Juin 2010)

Si la combinaison _verouiller déverouiller puis touche haut et millieu_ ne marche pas, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrais marcher.


----------



## zazaza (13 Juin 2010)

Cette combinaison MARCHE, mais pour une durée limité, c'est à dire que je fait cette combinaison -> pomme blanche et là bam pomme noir, l'ipod freeze, et donc je refait cette combinaison pour eteindre l'ipod.
Des fois j'arrive a écouter des musiques 1-2 jours mais des fois ça perciste.

Up ::::

Up même après lontemps..


----------

